# Zit On puppies belly????



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I think they call it puppy acne. It's pretty much harmless and will go away as he gets older. But, it would not be a bad idea to have your vet confirm.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree with Vern.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yeah they sure can- but a lot of them would make me wonder about a minor staph infection- which the vet can help you out with.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

"Puppy acne" is fairly common, and as long as it remains localized is really a minor problem. The worry is if there are larger , crusty pustules on the face, head, and lip margins - the concern then being "puppy strangles" (juvenile celluitis). At this point, I'd bathe the area with a mild antibacterial soap - diluted dish soap works well. Apply an OTC acne medication like Oxy 5. If that doesn't clear it up in a day or so, or it the condition worsens, I'd then take her to the vet.


----------



## Riley2009 (Feb 7, 2009)

Riley was just at the vet and had something similar on her tummy - She gave us something that looks like a Stridex pad to apply 3 times a day. If that doesn't work she needs a shot to clear it up.... I can't remember what it is but it sounds like what you have. Have the vet check it out!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Riley2009 said:


> Riley was just at the vet and had something similar on her tummy - She gave us something that looks like a Stridex pad to apply 3 times a day. If that doesn't work she needs a shot to clear it up.... I can't remember what it is but it sounds like what you have. Have the vet check it out!


 
Stridex pads are in fact another OTC option for puppy acne, as is the Oxy 5. They all work very well.


----------



## Riley2009 (Feb 7, 2009)

I just checked what the vet gave us and they are called Glan Haven F3/W medically formulated wipes. Use 3x a day.......

Now that I know you can use Stridex or the like... no need for the script.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Is there a chance your pup might have gotten near fire ants? I don't know where you are but we have them here in So. Fl. even this time of year.


----------

